# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  Rose of San Antone TAB?

## cbarry

Hi,
I've been spending all my time listening to Asleep at the Wheel recently, and now I've just got to play myself some Bob Wills! 
I found one tab for Rose of San Antone (or San Antonio Rose) in the Mandozine TablEdit files, but it's a really heavily embellished solo break, not just the melody. Does anybody have the basic melody in a TAB?
I'm going to buy the Bob Wills songbook I found on the Elderly site, but TAB would be a lot easier and quicker for me right now.
Thanks folks and have a great generic winter holiday!
Chuck

----------


## Martin Jonas

Yes, it's in both standard notation and mando tabs (and banjo, dobro and guitar tabs, too) at Jay Buckey's site. The direct link to the PDF of the mando tab is here, standard notation is here.

I play this version quite a lot: it's the straight melody line, good fun, not too hard to play, but has that Bob Wills swing going.

Martin

----------


## cbarry

Wow. Seek and ye shall find! 
I love the internet. This is why I never got any good at playing the guitar or mandolin about 20 or 30 years ago. I just couldn't find the music that *I* wanted to play. Music is all around, but if it's not the stuff you have a real gut feeling about, you (or I should say, I) just won't apply myself to put the time into practice. 
Of course, I'm still no good, but I have a ton more fun. Thanks so much Martin and Merry Christmas (or whatever)!
Chuck
Playing a $65 pawnshop Harmony, but thinking about a little Christmas present for myself...

----------

